# new tool shed



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Since the weather has been rainy/damp for the last week now I decided to take advantage of the dreary weather and built a structure forthe KMRR. I am pretty satisfied with the way it came out (not bad for costing nothing, I used whatever I had around) It has that backwoods feel to it. This makes my third scratchbuilt structure. Just needs some time to weather outside. I got the idea for this structure in one of the recent GR Magazines. I didnt follow the plans but rather just the structure itself. I also have a solar powered light inside. the solar panel is hidden behind the shed. The snowshoes are hung up for the winter. 
Next project will be an old barn and fire tower.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job Shawn, I like it.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice building! The snowshoes are a great little detail.
Good idea also on powering the light with a hidden solarpanel, specially when the buidling is on a remote spot.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice rustic look.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Brightens up the line along w/water tower


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice touch. Would also look good along side of a motor car shanty. Later RJD


----------

